# feet turned out



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Its out of the norm....but so what.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

One of Millie's feet turns out and it is a conformational fault.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

it makes absolutely no difference in my love for my pet (he is neutered afterall). But as a lover of poodles I want to understand why he's not a show dog given how carefully the breeder walked through what was right about him (eye shape, top line, socket indentations, etc). Now I know why. 

thanks!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Mary Jane Weir (poodle structure guru) has argued that a dog's feet *should* be *slightly* easty westy when standing--about 10 degrees. I think she may have gotten it incorporated into the PCC breed standard. 

If Fozzie runs/walks straight, I wouldn't think it affects his function, e.g., puts additional stress on joints or ligaments. 

He does look to have a nice solid topline.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

It is a conformational fault, but if you are not showing and it doesn't bother him...

_*Feet - The feet are rather small, oval in shape with toes well arched and cushioned on thick firm pads. Nails short but not excessively shortened. The feet turn neither in nor out. Major fault: paper or splay foot.*_


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Jackson walks with his feet out and I've just noticed that Caspar is a little pigeon-toed. When Jackson walks he throws his feet up high and way out in front of him. It's actually quite showy.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Teddy does that when he's standing still or sitting. I call it his ballerina stance. When he walks, his feet are perfectly straight. To be honest, I thought it was just because he has dexterous arms and feet, which he does.

Fozzie is gorgeous, btw.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think he turns out because he is not deep enough in the chest. Ideally, the chest should come down to the elbo. When it does, it pushes the elbows out a bit and keeps the legs straight.

When the chest is not deep or broad enough the feet tend to go eastie-westie.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

THIS IS AN OLD THREAD

But....thank goodness for PF...now I don't have to rush to the vet! 

Since Oreo got groomed last week...I had him done shorter than usual...I have noticed his front feet turn out when he stands still. He runs normally and lays, sits normally...but stands still like he is ballerina posing. 

He LOVES to jump...up, down...off anything he can...with no encouragement. He will throw his toys just to jump and pounce on them. I was worried he had somehow injured both front paws somehow. 

Now, I know other poodles' feet also do this and I can relax and wait for Oreo's next checkup instead of rushing him to the emergency vet. Thank you PF!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So glad you re-started this thread, Oreo's Mommy - Pushkin has turned out feet too! I had thought it was due to him having had overgrown nails for a long time so having to change his stance accordingly... but maybe not!

Quite relieved... )


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ash's feet do it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I just started noticing that Woodstock turns out his front foot (mainly the right one), and just need more advise from you guys who have experience in raising standard puppies. He doesn't turn the foot out while walking or running, only while sitting. Should I try to correct it? What should I pay attention to from now on? It could be that his chest is not deep enough, so it doesn't push his elbows out, but is there any danger for his tendons, bones, or joins in his further growth? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha has beautiful movement and is perfectly straight when moving but sometimes, especially when she is in a lazy mood, she will stand with her front feet like a ballerina in 1st position. I have even seen her go almost to 5th position, then as soon as she moves they go back straight.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

All I want to say is that Fozzie from the initial posting (several years ago it seems) is gorgeous! I love his head and long fluffy ears!


----------



## LizLol (Feb 17, 2021)

I read today that it can be a sign your pup has weak ankles, and you should not allow them to jump or go downstairs (we don't allow stairs anyway). Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

LizLol said:


> I read today that it can be a sign your pup has weak ankles, and you should not allow them to jump or go downstairs (we don't allow stairs anyway). Does anyone know if this is true?


If it were from "weak ankles", only the lower leg would turn out. I have never see that except in some very poorly bred toy poodles. Many young dogs toe out until their chest develops fully. Chest development may not complete in a standard poodle until almost two years of age. 

I have never prevented a poodle from jumping or going downstairs. On the other hand, I have tried to discourage jumping off high places, and I do not ever start young dogs on agility activities that involve jumping. That said, Zoe has jumped from the back of the sofa to the hardwood floor since she was a teen-age puppy. She has never had a problem.


----------

